# New 350z-What mod's?



## mitchstavely (Aug 5, 2004)

I just recently bought a 350z. I’d like to know what the best mod’s are. I’m looking to get cold air induction/filter. I was looking at the pop charger for $120.00, they say it adds 6.5 hp on the tires, just don’t know. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zeetoyz (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome to the 350Z Family, the best Bang for Mod's I think would be Popcharger , True Dual Exhaust , Kenitix Plenum and a Grounding Kit. These mod's would give you decent gain in Horsepower before you need to go into a S/C or TT . The popcharger , dual exhaust , grounding Kit ( helps idle ) will not affect warranty at all. If you need any help in looking for for those items let me know possibly where might be the best place to get products from. I have had a 350Z since 2002 so I have done my homework on lots of products.


----------



## mitchstavely (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I think i'll order the POP Charger first. I've seen a few sites offering it for around $120.00 also, I checked your site out and I will be ordering some stuff in the near future. again, thanks. Oh, Nice Z I have the same color. I've decided I like this color best, of course, they are all awesome.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

cams are a great power adder... but they're 4 of them and you'd be looking at roughtly $1200 for a set.... and then roughly 10 hours of labor to install them! but if I were to build up a VQ35... i'd definitely get a set of cams. I think there's a dyno chart comparing stock to the Nismo cams on www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for that link to that project Z. It answered a bunch of my questions, as I am considering buying one soon.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

4banger said:


> Thanks for that link to that project Z. It answered a bunch of my questions, as I am considering buying one soon.


what's really sick is the 4.3L stroker kit from AEBS. Drop in some 8.5 compression pistons, add two turbos, and can we say, 800whp on pump gas?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Kinitix parts are horrible. They are poorly built and the plenum is iffy on flow characteristics (strut bar slots in a plenum are not a good idea and the plastic cracks). Good first mods are the popcharger it is only for sound (will net you absolutely no horsepower, and CAI will actually rob you of about 2HP). Crawford makes excellent parts. As of now they are producing an excellent plenum for the car, an awesome strut bar to fit with the new plenum, headers, and high flow cats. Soon they will be coming out with some good cams that should make loads of power. Also the technosquare ecu would be a nice upgrade. Suspension and brakes would be a nice option also.


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

mitchstavely said:


> I just recently bought a 350z. I’d like to know what the best mod’s are. I’m looking to get cold air induction/filter. I was looking at the pop charger for $120.00, they say it adds 6.5 hp on the tires, just don’t know. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



i say get some headers,high flow cats, and a nice cat back. then go FI.i wouldnt drop alot of money into NA mods if i were you because the gains are minimal. their isnt much for NA mods out there that can get ya 300rwhp. some of the superchargers are comming down in price as well as the greddy TT kit. some guys are running 7.5psi of boost on the TT kit and making 435rwhp. i have the injen intake on my Z thats about it. i just bought it for looks not performace and it sounds better than the stock intake lol. im gonna go FI in a year or 2 i just want to get some miles on her before she gets boosted


----------

